# Springfield XDS 45



## jmaness30

Anyone have any reviews?


----------



## gatorbait

I love mine, best CCW I've ever had. Never had a single problem.


----------



## jtburf

I shot it and just did not like it, went with the .40

Top Gun has a rental and you can shoot one there.

john


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Have it and love it. Easiest shooting and most accurate pocket pistol I have. Better than the KelTex PF9, Ruger LC-9, and Kahr 40 I have.


----------



## POCviking

I love mine!!


----------



## 598TransAm

Very nice gun. Hard to find at times. I picked one up for $519.


----------



## loco4fishn

Love mine. I just got the extended 7 round mag with extension, and it feels much better in my hand. Just a little bit harder for CC, but is still good. I've only got about 125 rds thru it and not a single problem. My only issue is that the new 7 round mag doesent seem to seat right in the gun. I have to get it to a range to see how it performs


----------



## txgunrunner

598TransAm said:


> Very nice gun. Hard to find at times. I picked one up for $519.


good price, where did you buy it?


----------



## 598TransAm

Tomball Pawn & Gun. Saw you PM.

I ordered two of the Pearce Grip extenders last week to see how I like them. I do not really like the 7 mag that much. Since this for concealed carry only I want it hide well.


----------



## gatorbait

I only use my 7rd mags at the range in conjunction with the 5's. the 7 really seems to make this fat boy print a lot more.


----------



## Bustin Chops

I've bought two of them. I love the pistol . Very accurate for its size. I would recommend it.


----------



## bonehead

I picked up one last week . Nice gun . Looking for a 7rd clip .


----------



## bonehead

598TransAm said:


> Tomball Pawn & Gun. Saw you PM.
> 
> I ordered two of the Pearce Grip extenders last week to see how I like them. I do not really like the 7 mag that much. Since this for concealed carry only I want it hide well.


Where did you order the grip extender ?


----------



## loco4fishn

********* said:


> I only use my 7rd mags at the range in conjunction with the 5's. the 7 really seems to make this fat boy print a lot more.


Very true, but I AM a fatboy so it's pretty well concealed in my spare tire. Lol. I picked mine up at academy for $589. A little more than the all black model, bit I was wanting one and just happened to walk in right when they were about to pull it out and it was the bi tone. The guy at academy said he hadnt seen one in like 2 months. The only hands that have been put on it are the guy at academy my wife and I. Just the way I like em


----------



## loco4fishn

bonehead said:


> I picked up one last week . Nice gun . Looking for a 7rd clip .


Go to the Springfield website. I ordered my 7 round mag straight from them. It only took about 2 weeks to get it. Cost was $39+$10 for shipping.


----------



## 598TransAm

bonehead said:


> Where did you order the grip extender ?


$9.95 ea.

http://www.pearcegrip.com/Products/Springfield Armory/PG-XDS


----------



## Navi

I think this is going to have to be my next firearm purchase, it keeps catching my eye


----------



## bonehead

loco4fishn said:


> Go to the Springfield website. I ordered my 7 round mag straight from them. It only took about 2 weeks to get it. Cost was $39+$10 for shipping.





598TransAm said:


> $9.95 ea.
> 
> http://www.pearcegrip.com/Products/Springfield Armory/PG-XDS


thank yall just ordered both


----------



## 598TransAm

No problem.


----------



## gatorbait

*mine*

Ive added a few goodies to mine, here is a pic. I have some sights on order but like everything else its a waiting game.

Z


----------



## pelochas

Love my xds too. Still waiting for the crossbreed holdster. 

A SW MP Shield is almost as good. I got one of those in 40 a few weeks ago. Cant go wrong with either. XDs have the safety with the handgrip and trigger. The Shield has the safety switch so if ccw, you have to switch to deal with first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfcoastin

I just Picked up an XDS 45 tonight from academy in Webster. Ive been trying to find one for weeks. Had a great price on it. $529.99


----------



## jmaness30

*Xds 45*

I have been shooting mine at least once a week for the past 6 weeks. Its the best cc gun i have.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

i shot my friends he loves it, i couldn't get myself to like it..
i will stick to the 3inch 1911 or the lc9
the lc9 is probably my favorite handgun i own period, mine has traveled 1000s of miles in a pocket holster the last few years..
look at galloway precision if you have a lc9 and dont like it for less than a $80 i fixed the long trigger pull, put a 20 pound recoil spring in it(instead of the wimpy 16 pound spring) and put a stainless steel guide rod in it
gallowayprecision.com has upgrades for the xds as well..


----------



## 598TransAm

Got the two Pierce Grip extenders in and put them on. They are just the right size to give your pinky something to hold on to.


----------



## aggieanglr

I looooove mine! Went from the KelTec PF9 to the XDs. Same size frame. 2 less rounds but bigger is better! Very manageable recoil. Rides just inside waistband without a holster. Had the grip stippled and its awesome.


----------



## bonehead

I'm waiting on my crossbreed to come in. My 7 rd mag should of shipped Friday. I have been carrying my a lot .real good shooting gun


----------



## TexasArmor84

Best ccw .45 out the no problems with mine springfield did awesome with this one































i polished my barrel custom etchings, grips


----------



## Reynolds4

TexasArmor84 said:


> Best ccw .45 out the no problems with mine springfield did awesome with this one
> View attachment 591804
> View attachment 591805
> View attachment 591806
> View attachment 591807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i polished my barrel custom etchings, grips


That looks sweet, what did you do to the grip?


----------



## jimtexas68

Just picked one up Saturday at Carter's Country. The price wasn't as good as some posted. I paid $599 for mine but extremely excited about the new little 45. I can't wait to get to the range and break this baby in. If everything goes as posted by you guys. She will be my new carry weapon.


----------



## Gulfcoastin

Shot mine for the first time Saturday, was highly impressed. I love it!


----------



## Lexy1

I have a Kahr PM45 (love this one, already have few thousand rounds gone through the pipe without a hickup) now as CCW and I'm looking to have some new add-on. I have my eye on the XDS45. It seemed to be bigger than my PM45 but it felt good in the hand.
My question for those who owned and shot the pistol (100 rounds +) is how the texture affects your palm? It seems little rougher than my PM45.
Thanks.


----------



## gatorbait

I added Talon Rubberized Grips to mine and it made all the difference in the world. I roll IWB and it was rubbing my side.


----------



## callsignsleepy

I shot it, and did not like it. It felt like i was holding a thin blade that dug into my palm every time i pulled the trigger. However, if you do get it, you may want to thicken up the grip and that may help.


----------



## g2outfitter

I love it and carry as my primary undercover weapon. Its bad arse. Powerfull and accurate. Im not sure why prior poster felt that way but all I can say is that it feels better than any other small pistol in my hand. I own many. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 27contender

I went a different way. I like having a safety, de-cocker and a double single. I do not know all the configurations that XD's come in, but the ones I saw were double doubles. Once I understood the difference the choice was easy to understand. I can carry locked and loaded with a trigger pull that is close to what I am accustomed to hunting with. I also went with a 40, so that my wife might have a chance of shooting it successfully. I wanted a 45 no doubt.

I went with an HK Compact 40SW.

Hope that helps.

R


----------



## txgunrunner

stopped in humble academy and low and behold the elusive xds that ive been looking for was on display. the only one they had and it came home with me. fits like glove, cant wait to put some rounds thru it


----------



## g2outfitter

Congrats tx gunner you will love it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 598TransAm

I have seen a few at different Academy's across town. So they are out there. Not sure why someone would pay $850 like posted in the classified page. Gander in Spring had quite a bit of .45 ammo yesterday afternoon but that changes pretty quickly.


----------

